# ShallowAssault Gheenoe



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Cool.
What'd you use to fill in that seam along the center line of the boat... I guess the old drain... Some kinda filler 

Thanks.


----------



## shallowassult (May 30, 2010)

i think your talking about the flase floors? I layed 2 layers of chop strand glass on a sheet of mylar plastic, then pulled the glass off and cut the sheet to fit in the center for a false floor. after that i layed the cut sheet in the boat and used 2 layers of biaxle to glass the false floor in to place then i layer a layer of chopstrand for alittle more stiffness.i will be adding a drain in front of the livewell once i glass the livewell in.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks very professional. I look forward to the updates!

BTW, is the front deck from Custom Gheenoe??


----------



## shallowassult (May 30, 2010)

The front deck and the center livewell, and foam inserts i picked up from gheenoe mfg.


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice.
Lookin' Good.


----------



## shallowassult (May 30, 2010)

Thanks, i will be workiing on it some this weekend if it doesnt rain. :-? I still have to finish glassing in the center livewell, then build my rear deck.


----------



## jacksonrh64 (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice Build.  Please post some details about each photo.  It must be nice to live close enough to the mfg and be able to purchase the parts/upgrades etc.  I am wanting to build one of these but being in Louisiana it's even next to imposibble to actually see one much less find one to modify.  I am looking for a Classic 15, Super ( Leaning toward the Super as I will be using it on area lakes and rivers and it has extra side septh and can be powered by larger motor, and the LT25.  Also looking at RiverHawk B 60.  Keep us informed as it comes along.  I am enjoying you build, Karl's  Riverhawk, and hopefully OSWLD's build/rebuild after his acident.   

Thanks
Jack


----------



## shallowassult (May 30, 2010)

Well i can't figure out how to edit my post  but the photos go in order. I first took out the 2 seats and the center storage.Then i made a false floor by laying 2 layers of chop strand glass on a sheet of mylar plastic, then pulled the glass off and cut the sheet to fit in the center for a false floor. after that i layed the cut sheet in the boat and used 2 layers of biaxle to glass the false floor in to place then i layed a layer of chopstrand for a little more stiffness.After the false floor i went up to gheenoe mfg. and purchased the low front deck,center livewell, and foam inserts. Next i glassed the low front deck with biaxle tape.Next i drilled holes in the deck then poured 2 part foam. Next i glued the foam inserts on the side to hold in place. Then i glassed the foam inserts in. now im currently glassing the center livewell.

My biggest problem right now is finding a marine plywood in a 4x4 sheet. 

also good luck finding a boat i'm sure one will pop up sooner or later.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice transformation so far, looks good.

Personally, I wouldn't try to hard to find marine ply, in your application, it won't be much additional benefit, especially for the cost. A good quality exterior ply will be fine. Exterior because of the waterproof glue. 

What are you planning to do with the plywood? I may have missed that in the thread.


----------



## shallowassult (May 30, 2010)

Thanks, the plywood will be for the rear deck. I wil be posting more pictures probably today.


----------



## shallowassult (May 30, 2010)

so due to all the rain i didn't get as much as i wanted to get done or maybe thats just my excuse.lol well i only got the livewell glassed in.

First i glassed the livewell in place with tape. Then i filled a radius with duraglas fiberglass filler.Finally i glassed over the radius with fiberglass cloth.













































more to come..


----------



## shallowassult (May 30, 2010)

tiny bit of progress going. Made some outlines for my rod tubes,also took out the old drain. The drain came out easy but man do those brass drains corrode.im going to be replacing it with carbon fiber tube.
Rod tube layout.








going to clean the hole up.








Old brass drain.








Carbonfiber tube


----------



## shallowassult (May 30, 2010)

little bit more progress. i cut the rod tubes holes out and grinded the gel coat where im going to be fiberglassing


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Lookin good!


----------



## shallowassult (May 30, 2010)

Well here are some pictures of the rear deck. sorry i didn't get pictures step by step of how i did it. but the decks are held up by a glassed in triangle divinicell piece. then i layed the deck on, then filled the edges. i still have to lay a layer of glass on the top of the deck. and i have to finish the inside of the center box. here are some pics. 

I found this picture in my computer of what my noe looked like when i bought it. 








here's the deck
































Underneath









here is my boat logo that im going to have made once its painted. 









This weekend im going to be finishing up the inside of the boat. then soon i will have my paint i ordered.(2 quarts of interlux brightside light blue, 2 quarts of interlux pre coat white, and interlux 216n spray reducer). then i will have my boat painted and ready to head up to titusville. 
I also just ordered my tiller extension from strongarm products in black and 20". 
i just got a great deal on a yamaha 8hp 4 stroke new 04 with 3 year warranty for $1200(sorry but i didn't have time to take pictures of it yet) 

More to come stay tuned...


----------



## shallowassult (May 30, 2010)

Here's my new 04 yamaha 8hp but its brand new that was never sold. still ahs the 3 year warranty. and she runs amazing. its my first 4 stroke and all i can say is WOW!


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks really good. you comin to titusville you get it railed?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Gotta Love that motor i LOVE Mine I need you to settle an argument Run it at 1/4 throttle for 4 hours  and report back on the fuel use !!!

NO ONE BELIEVES ME !!!

                                                                                                                         Dave

PS the PEE Stream is LOUDER than the motor !!!


----------



## shallowassult (May 30, 2010)

> Looks really good. you comin to titusville you get it railed?



Yeah im heading to titusville in a month or so to get the inside painted and splattered, new rub rail,coastguard Plate, transome plate all done by sam at gheenoe MFG

and im also going to go to custom gheenoe and getting rod holders,rod tube covers,gheenoe decals,and maybe push pole holders.

also my paint will be here tomorrow and i will let you know about the ingredients of the reducer.


----------



## shallowassult (May 30, 2010)

> Gotta Love that motor i LOVE Mine I need you to settle an argument Run it at 1/4 throttle for 4 hours  and report back on the fuel use !!!
> 
> NO ONE BELIEVES ME !!!
> 
> ...



Will do! i bet she runs on nothin! Man breaking in the motor sounds intense for 10 hours. 

She purs quieter than a cat ;D


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> > Gotta Love that motor i LOVE Mine I need you to settle an argument Run it at 1/4 throttle for 4 hours  and report back on the fuel use !!!
> >
> > NO ONE BELIEVES ME !!!
> >
> ...


When my pops first got his Yammi 8 horse, he would disconnect the fuel hose from the motor at the landing to run the carbs dry. That motor would run at least five minuted without gas even going to it. Sometimes we'd get impatient and have to rev it up to let it eat enough to eventually starve. Incredible!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Just remove the drain screw on the carb


----------



## shallowassult (May 30, 2010)

Ok this light drizzle of rain is really anoying me. its rains just hard enough to get stuff wet. but i did get a little bit done when i had time. 

Im finally getting closer to being done. 

Cut out the hole for the drain under the false floors.  









The drain. i will be eventually recessing the drain down some so its flush.









Finished fiberglassing the inside of the center box.


















cut out the hole for the deck plate and two smaller holes for wiring and gas hose







.

filled the inside of the hole with resin mixed with cavicil(not sure if thats spelt correctly)








Cut out two smaller holes and bonded in 1 1/2" pvc pipe with resin mixed with cavicil.


















under the deck.


















Filled a little on the sides with resin mixed with cavicil.









Mock up nose cap.








Going to build a lip under the nose cap to hold stuff under there.such as rope or a small anchor.








also got in my paint.
















ordered the wrong reducer.  :sad: 









more to come. my tiller extension by strongarm products will be here sometime soon.   

hopefully soon i will hook the air compressor back up and i will finally be able to use to DA sander to sand the outside of the hull and inside.

I finally have that im close to being done feeling and i got to tell you it feels amazing.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Looks good!

It's Cabosil


----------



## shallowassult (May 30, 2010)

Thanks! hopefully i will finish before the summer ends.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

It's lookin' real sharp! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

I like your attention to detail.

How is your false floor laid up?


----------



## shallowassult (May 30, 2010)

well here goes nothin. 

well i made a template out of cardboard then tapes over it.


















then i rubbed on some mold release wax.










then i cut out a peice of chopestrand for the first layer.









then i glassed it on.



























then i sanded down the first layer then coated it with fiberglass filler to smooth it out then layed another layer of glass oover that

















































then i cut it to shape





































then i put on a layer of carbon.





























the nose cap is not completely finished yet. i still have to get some clear epoxy and coat it so it looks good and flat i think it turned out great so far.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Alright, now you're just gettin' fancy with the carbon fiber!

Make sure you use a UV stabilized epoxy or a few coats of varnish over the carbon and epoxy, the sun will eat it up, especially being black.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Man that's slick as SNOT !!!

[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## shallowassult (May 30, 2010)

> Alright, now you're just gettin' fancy with the carbon fiber!
> 
> Make sure you use a UV stabilized epoxy or a few coats of varnish over the carbon and epoxy, the sun will eat it up, especially being black.


Oh yes thats what we will be doing.


----------



## shallowassult (May 30, 2010)

> It's lookin' real sharp!  [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]
> 
> I like your attention to detail.
> 
> How is your false floor laid up?


thanks.

I layed 2 layers of chop strand glass on a sheet of mylar plastic, then pulled the glass off and cut the sheet to fit in the center for a false floor. after that i layed the cut sheet in the boat and used 2 layers of biaxle to glass the false floor in to place then i layer a layer of chopstrand for alittle more stiffness.


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

Extremely impressed so far!!!!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> > It's lookin' real sharp!  [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]
> >
> > I like your attention to detail.
> >
> ...


Thanks for the info! The boat looks awesome!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

hows the progress comming?!?!?!


----------



## shallowassult (May 30, 2010)

Not really coming at all.  I have school and cross country right now so i dont have any time to work on it. Once cross country is over in november then i hope to finish then before track starts in january. but im prety much ready to go once i have time to paint the hull. I think though soon i going to order my trailer. You gave me the idea also of powder coating my jack plate black to contrast with the rub rail,deck plate, and tiller ext.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

really impressive rebuild...good luck with the races, and please keep us posted on the build


----------



## pds07d (Jul 19, 2010)

What does this boat look like now? C'mon man give us an update.


----------



## TipsyMcStagger (Sep 6, 2011)

Update?

Tipsy


----------

